# Best 90s sitcom?



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Not even voting because this one's tough.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Seinfeld. Obviously. :lol


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

I love _That 70s Show_ so I voted for that but my favourite would have to be _Bottom_ (hence groovy new Rik pic).


----------



## NahMean (May 19, 2014)

That's really tough to pick just one from that list. At least 5 on there were some of my favorite shows while growing up like Fresh Prince of Bel-Air, Seinfeld, Home Improvement, The Simpsons, and The Wonder Years. I also watched a lot of Boy Meets World, Full House, Roseanne, and Family Matters which I enjoyed but wouldn't be in my top 5. The rest from your list I hardly watched but I'm aware I missed some good/popular ones there. I guess if I had to choose I'd pick The Wonder Years with The Simpsons as a close 2nd.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Seinfeld


----------



## boymeetsworld (Mar 23, 2017)

Seinfeld.


----------



## Rickets (May 5, 2014)

Seinfeld by a big margin.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Frasier!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I liked and watched The Simpsons, Fresh Prince of Belair, Friends and Sabrina The Teenage Witch (didn't really think that was a sitcom, and wasn't that funny, but I loved Salem because he was a sassy black cat.) When I was a kid. I've seen bits of Kenan and Kel and that seemed silly and Will and Grace but didn't watch much of that.

And I haven't seen the others you listed, or seen too little. Think I've seen a couple of YouTube clips of Seinfield over the last two years. Everybody loves Raymond used to be on before school at one point so I have a negative association with that. And the only thing I remember about the Wonder Years was the narrator, never watched that show. Laura Prepon on that 70s show is attractive, I never watched that though.

I wanted to say Malcolm in the Middle. One time when I was 9 or 10 I guess I had a dream that I was hanging out with the characters and they told me the show was ending. Then the season did and I thought I was psychic lool. Also it had the best opening theme. Anyway I just realised that didn't come out till 2000, so The Simpsons is my favourite on that list I think. Friends had some great moments though. I used to watch Red Dwarf and really liked that.

I also watched stuff my dad watched sometimes from the 90s/80s (he introduced me to Red Dwarf when I was a kid.)

Tl:dr Fresh Prince, The Simpsons, Friends, Red Dwarf.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Amphoteric said:


> Frasier!


Oh yeah, I forgot about that one.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Red Dwarf.


YES - RED DWARF!!!

GREATEST TV SHOW OF ALL TIME!!!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Newsradio, Just Shoot Me, Frasier, Home Improvement, Empty Nest


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

I loved both Friends and the Fresh Prince, but 90s-era Simpsons was on another level, so if I had to pick one then I would vote for that. 



Persephone The Dread said:


> Everybody loves Raymond used to be on before school at one point so I have a negative association with that.


 I remember this as well. It was always on really early. Just thinking about it makes me picture a cold dark morning and the time slowly counting down until I had to go to school. Needless to say, it wasn't one of my favourites either.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Seinfeld. I know @SamanthaStrange logged on her secret alternate accounts so she could vote multiple times.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Don't hate me but Seinfeld always seemed mediocre to me.
Don't get me wrong, it was a good show and I've seen every episode but would I watch it again, doubt it. Just my .02


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

funnynihilist said:


> Don't hate me but Seinfeld always seemed mediocre to me.
> Don't get me wrong, it was a good show and I've seen every episode but would I watch it again, doubt it. Just my .02


Added to ignore list.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Added to ignore list.


Hey I said don't hate me, dammut


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Friends was the first proper show for adults that i watched, so it has a special place in my heart. The internets obsession with it has ruined it for me tho. I was obsessed with That 70s show for quite a while. 13 yearold me had a big crush on eric lol


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

Watching Friends was always fun ....you know because i had no friends back then and i have no friends now.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

I forgot another good one to add to the list: Saved by the Bell.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Seinfeld, The Simpsons, The Wonder Years


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

As well as _That 70s Show_ and _Bottom_, I would like to add _Ren and Stimpy_ and _The Tom Green Show _as my top favourites. Although TTGS isn't a sitcom, it's still a comedy show. I love _The Simpsons_ too. Also _The New Statseman_.

_Everybody Loves Raymond_ is the most vomit inducing trash.

I need to watch more stuff.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

There's no denying that Seinfeld was really well done but I never really liked it. The characters just didn't appeal to me that much. Some episodes were hilarious but I liked Home Improvement. Probably my favorite sitcom ever.

I watched Roseanne a lot too.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Wasn't Arf from the 90s? How could anyone forget that sarcastic little monkey like alien?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I liked Seinfeld, Roseanne, and the Wonder Years. To tell you the truth I did not watch Seinfeld much at all when it was still being made. I remember being back in the US for 2 or 3 months after having issues with Japanese immigration. The final episode of *Seinfeld* was airing and it was a huge deal at the time.

*That 70s Show* is more like a '00 show, not really a 90s show. Never heard of *Kenan & Kal*. There are a few other shows on your list that I barely even heard about it. I left the US in 1996, so maybe that's why.

You forgot *Married with Children*. My dad loved that one, so I saw most of its episodes. *My So Called Life *was only on for like a year but I really liked it. I was upset that it didn't last longer.

I voted for *The Wonder Years*. Maybe now I wouldn't like it but as a teenager it really drew me in.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Undoubtedly Seinfeld. It actually added new vocab to American vernacular. 

-Close Talker
-Soft Talker
-Yada Yada Yada
-Festivus
-Soup Nazi


Took me a while to warm up to it though.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

King of Queens started in the late 90s but I also liked that one.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Have seen a lot of the shows on the list, but Roseanne, Seinfeld, and Home Improvement are the ones I would be most likely to re-watch if I stumbled upon them on tv

***Yeah King of Queens and Married with Children were great too. Hadn't really watched King of Queens until a few years ago though


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

I voted friends but admittedly i never watched many on the list.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Boy Meets World, and I'm being serious. lol.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

scarpia said:


> YES - RED DWARF!!!
> 
> GREATEST TV SHOW OF ALL TIME!!!


That show was awesome! :grin2:


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Yer Blues said:


> Wasn't Arf from the 90s? How could anyone forget that sarcastic little monkey like alien?


:lol

Alf was good.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I didn't watch TV in the 90s. Out of that list, I've only seen Friends and Seinfeld (both on DVD) and a couple dozen episodes of The Simpsons.

I love Seinfeld, but I prefer Friends slightly overall. Friends is cheesy, but comforting. Seinfeld is clever, but cynical. My life is already too much like an episode of Seinfeld. I need to get away from it once in a while.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

MCHB said:


> That show was awesome! :grin2:


It came back a few years ago. "Back to Earth" was awful, but RD X was good. I have not seen RD XI yet. Kryten's head looks a bit different:


----------



## SuperMetroid (Nov 17, 2016)

_Seinfeld_, no doubt, which I actually started watching again quite recently. Glad to see it's #1 on the poll!

_Friends_ is also good, but it never quite reached the quality of _Seinfeld_. Well worth watching, although I'm not always in the mood for it. _Seinfeld_, on the other hand, I'm always in the mood for.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Theeee Siiimpsons


..Seinfeld is a close second


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Animated sitcoms: I'd have to go with King of the Hill even though that one started in the late 90s as well. Always preferred it to the other animated shows maybe because I grew up in the south and can relate to so much of it.


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

There's a few episodes of Seinfeld in particular that really get me. The Smelly Car, and the Low-flow shower heads. I've probably watched them 10 times and they still make me laugh.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Seinfeld is classic(Curb Your Enthusiasm is brilliant, lol)
~ Chef was pretty good, my dad got me into that
~ Becker was pretty damn funny too
~ Frasier was better than I expected once I got into it

I'll have to look into this show Red Dwarf


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Canadian Brotha said:


> ~ Seinfeld is classic(*Curb Your Enthusiasm is brilliant, lol*)
> ~ Chef was pretty good, my dad got me into that
> ~ Becker was pretty damn funny too
> ~ Frasier was better than I expected once I got into it
> ...


I was thinking about adding that one to the poll too, but then I remembered that it wasn't a 90s show. Shame. :crying:


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Fresh Prince followed by Boy Meets World.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Seinfeld(and yeah curb your enthusiasm is great too). I've also watched maybe all of Friends and a lot of Frasier and The Simpsons so they're good too.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Seinfeld for sure, the humor holds up better than any other 90s show I can think of, but what really gives it the edge over the other shows imo is that current comedy television would probably be the most affected if you erased Seinfeld, I could say that about Simpsons as well but I'm going with Seinfeld because it never had a bad season and also, like George, it chose to go out on a high note. lol


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

None, there were none that were best


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

crimeclub said:


> Seinfeld for sure, the humor holds up better than any other 90s show I can think of, but what really gives it the edge over the other shows imo is that current comedy television would probably be the most affected if you erased Seinfeld, I could say that about Simpsons as well but I'm going with Seinfeld because it never had a bad season and also, like George, it chose to go out on a high note. lol


LMFAO. I really don't understand how someone couldn't enjoy this show.

"They gave me gonorrhea"


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

splendidbob said:


> None, there were none that were best


I'm beginning to think this now too.


----------



## SouthWest (Dec 4, 2014)

Unlike _Friends_ or _The Fresh Prince of Bel Air_, which both feel dated, _Frasier_'s writing and humour still holds up. It wasn't dependent on pop culture references or celebrity guest stars to entertain viewers.

Sometimes I'll watch an episode from a 90s sitcom and ask myself, why did I find this so funny? _Home Improvement_ and _Will & Grace_ have aged badly (actually, I never did find _Will & Grace_ funny).


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

SouthWest said:


> Unlike _Friends_ or _The Fresh Prince of Bel Air_, which both feel dated, _Frasier_'s writing and humour still holds up. It wasn't dependent on pop culture references or celebrity guest stars to entertain viewers.
> 
> Sometimes I'll watch an episode from a 90s sitcom and ask myself, why did I find this so funny? _Home Improvement_ and _Will & Grace_ have aged badly (actually, I never did find _Will & Grace_ funny).


I haven't seen an episode of Frasier. I totally forgot about it, but it should have made the list IMO.

Maybe I'll check it out later today. I've always heard good things about it.


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

Will & Grace and Frasier for sure.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

_Frasier_, easily. Well, not easily, _Seinfeld_ was amazing as well, but the writing on _Frasier_ was consistently hilarious and so much more clever than a sitcom has any right to be.


----------



## vela (Apr 19, 2012)

OMG!! OMG!! OMG!!! Boy Meets World!!! I LOVED that show!! More like obsessed!  I was a member of an online fan club and everything! I miss the 90's!


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Friends, hands down~


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Only Fools And Horses
Keeping Up Apperances
The Simpsons


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

I haven't seen any of this except for Friends. Yeah, it makes me feel like they're my friends. It's kind of sweet. And yes it is too popular and cheesy but I have a childhood nostalgia so I can't do anything about it. And I don't mind this sweetness and cheesiness actually. I hate stuff that is too cynical. Plus it has 3(!) female main characters. Wow.


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

Bottom


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Spindrift said:


> _Frasier_, easily. Well, not easily, _Seinfeld_ was amazing as well, but the writing on _Frasier_ was consistently hilarious and so much more clever than a sitcom has any right to be.


I agree. Can't imagine a show with that level of writing now.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

SouthWest said:


> Unlike _Friends_ or _The Fresh Prince of Bel Air_, which both feel dated, _Frasier_'s writing and humour still holds up. It wasn't dependent on pop culture references or celebrity guest stars to entertain viewers.
> 
> Sometimes I'll watch an episode from a 90s sitcom and ask myself, why did I find this so funny? _Home Improvement_ and _Will & Grace_ have aged badly (actually, I never did find _Will & Grace_ funny).


Went back and watched a few Home Improvements lately and it is dated but it is still entertaining.
If nothing else it is a good reminder of simpler times.
Though the series got too serious toward the end of its run.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

It's not even close - "Seinfeld". If you consider "Married . . . with Children" to also be a '90s show even though it started in the '80s, then that would come close, but still come up short in comparison. Then if "Beavis and Butt-head" could be considered a "sitcom," that would be third.


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Gotta be Seinfeld. 

Lots of good ones though. It was a tough choice.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Frasier.


----------

